# Doe with Lump on her left side



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

My doe that kid last Decemeber with twin doelings has a lump on her left side. It is movable,but has gotten bigger. I figured a couple months ago it was because one of the other goats butted her and she got a knot, but now it has gotten bigger.

I weaned her kids off of her the end of March beginning of April this spring and put her in with the bucks. I know it was kind of early to breed her back but she wasnt producing much milk and she was getting in with them anyways, so i figured I'd leave her with them if thats where she wanted to be. So she had heat at the end of April, then strong heat in May and was bred, showed all signs of being bred and was getting a belly, and was supposed to kid in October. She came in heat the beginning of August again, but wouldnt let the bucks breed her. I never saw any abortion or signs of aborting, she just came back in heat. She was bred then, and again in Sept, I think twice before my Obe buck and other buck left the farm. I haven't seen any signs of heat in her, but she tries to ride the other pregnant does and acts wierd, but will never stand for a buck and wants to head butt everything and everyone in sight and chases everyone around the pen. I don't see any signs that she is bred though, then I noticed the knott/lump on her side the other day and got kind of worried. 

has anyone ever seen this before and could this be the cause of her aborting the kids the first time and not standing to be bred now?? I am just confused.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is it on her shoulder or on her stomach side?


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

It is located on her stomach right above her rumen. I have grabbed it and everything and it doesn't seem painful to her at all, I can put my fingers around it and grab it so it isnt attached to her rumen or anything, just not sure what it is and if it is the possible cause for her issues or what it could be. I know it isn't an abcess, it doesn't feel like tht at all, she had one of those due to my buck hitting her in the face when eatting along time ago,and that is long gone, but this is different.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm thats very odd


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah it is wierd looking too, it isn't perfectly round its kind of oblong and looks different. I can try to get a picture of it tomorrow some time if she lets me get close enough. I have to trick her to get close enough to catch her. Never used to be that way, but for the last month she has been edgy and not wanting anything to do with anyone or any other goat but her twins. they are the only 2 goats that can get close to her. If anyone has any opinions on it please let me know. Stacey, is this something you have ever heard of before.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...weird. Yeah, get a pic if ya can. Not sure what it is.

I have a feeling that the bump has nothing to do with her "issues" though. What breed is this doe? Some breeds are much easier to settle during certain times of the year so that definately could be an issue to why she isn't settling. Some does are just hard to settle too. Also, if she was bred and showed no signs of being in heat she may have resorbed it some time after breeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:scratch: I would take her to the vet and have her x-rayed..... :hug:


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I would take her to the vet but shes not sick, she eats great and chases all the other goats she doesnt like and shes healthy so id hate to take a non-registered doe who isnt making me any money to the vet and spend hundreds of dollars on her just to find out itd probably be my luck its just a fatty deposit. She has been dry since may and she seems to be in no pain and shes not suffering at all. plus when i touch it or grab it she doesnt flinch or move away from me doing it. So i would hate to take her in. I know you may think i am a bad owner for that but I just dont see takin a healthy very active good eatting goat into the vet. I took some pics this morning. I am not sure though how to post them on here.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I heard from some one that it could be where the gut or insides have come through the body wall, due to another goat buttin her, which did happen about August or so I think, when i noticed she came back into heat. They said that something like this that is so small shouldn't make any big deal when she gets bred or during gestation since it is so high on her side. 

The person I heard it from has had a goat do the same thing like this and never had any problems, we will see, if she is bred and does ok, then thats great, but if she doesnt have kids or doesn't get bred then mybe I will have to sell her. I don't know she was a great mother, good milker, hated being milked and was hard to get her done, but she was a great mother and gave me 2 wonderful daughters, that are huge Nubian/Alpine crosses, She was a young Alpine mother, I bought her 2 months bred and she did wonderful, so I was really hoping to have some more awesome kids from her again. I do have pics, they are on my cell phone of the lump, I can up loadthem to my computer then email them to anyone who wants to tell me what they think it might be. Any help is welcome. Thanks for everything already.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It could be many different things- but the first thing that comes to my mind - is a lypoma ... a fatty tumor. But I am not sure. Can you get a picture.


----------



## matthewalaska (Sep 10, 2014)

Jen, I know this is an old thread, but did you ever figure out what the lump was? I've been searching these forums because my doe has recently had something come up. It feels like a fatty moveable lump that fits in my palm, same place that you described yours.


----------

